# Need hair help...



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all!

I want to change my hair color, i want to get out of black, but i don't know which shade of brown to go for? I want to try maybe a lighter brown, or darker brown, but i don't know what shade would complement my skin tone.

I think I'm a NC20.

Here are the pics,

first one is a year ago, i dyed it with black henna (so shiney ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), and was long






The second pic is from 3 months ago, when i cut it off and dyed it with black hair dye (no shine at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).





I had bangs two years ago, tried all sorts off bags, but i don't like how they look on me, now I'm growing them out, so i cut off the hair shorter so it would grow back together. (bad decision...) 
I loved that style for about a month or two, now its sort off grown a little, and i hate it. 

I want to grow back longer hair, without bangs.
I have good quality hair, but it looks so dead, with ni shine, or life.


I really need a hair change!
I don't wear makeup or dress up, because I don't think i could pull off a good (polished) look, with this hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Help?


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 26, 2010)

The second time you coloured it did you use box colour or go to a salon? If you have box colour it can be especially difficult to lift, especially since you had that henna colour in it as well. I'm not saying it's impossible since you want a brown colour but it will hurt your hair quite a bit. 

I'd say maybe start off getting heavy highlights instead of an all over colour and work from there.


----------



## nikkic (Mar 26, 2010)

Summer is coming so figure it will lighten a bit with the sun too.  Right now mine is a med/dark brown and I like it.  Plus if it fades, it still looks good. When it was a lighter brown it was more upkeep.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 27, 2010)

Black is going to be a bit of a pain to lift. If you heatstyle often, that will seal the dye in further. The henna has to be grown out or hacked off completely, because it can't be lifted.

I would recommend going to a salon; they will best know how to get the black out. My sister, a cosmetology student, seconds it.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

My hair grow out about 1 inch when i used a box color (a friend of mine colored me), now, i have about 2-3 inch grown out hair, so im sure my roots will pick up the new color, and I'm ready to shorten my hair a little if needed.

I don't heatstyle, i just blow dry my hair on medium setting.


I'm going to the salon to get the color out, I don't want to do it on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hairdresser said that it would be best to mix shampoo and bleach, and wash my hair a few times, then to come back tomorrow and see if she should wash it again or color it.

I know that that will hurt my hair, but i need to get out of black, now, rather than later on...

I was thinking last night, that i should use a semi-permanent hair color until I'm sure of what color i want to stay. But I'm not sure about that


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 29, 2010)

Since I'm about NC 20, hazel eyes, what shade of brown should I go for ?


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 29, 2010)

Just be careful. Henna + Chemicals = No good.


----------



## bubbles87 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would say dark brown like a chocolate brown color...if you look up Zooey Deschanel, she has nice brown hair and I think her skin tone is close to yours.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you girls think that color remover (color striper?!) would work better than bleach and shampoo ??


----------



## Caderas (Apr 1, 2010)

i've heard those strippers are worse than lighteners in general.  i don't know if they have some kind of a ridiculous chemical formulation compared to lighteners or what.  i guess best analogy is box dye (strippers) vs. professional dyes (lighteners)?

my vote as for your color is a lighter golden brown to warm you up a bit!  it'd go great with your brows and show off your eyes


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 6, 2010)

Just to update.

I didn't go to my hairstylist, I had an argument with one of her employes, that wouldn't sceadule me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I reaserched and found this salon, went to a professional hairstylist, he really talked to me, i told him the whole hair story, since when i am in black, what do i want to do, how i want my hair to look, what is my regimen, etc.

He took two really small sections of hair, and cut them off, so he could find the best way to strip the color and henna down, without hurting my hair too much.

I scheduled two hair treatments, one for tomorrow and second for next week, so my hair could get a bit better before he strips any color.

He has given me a very good discount for both treatments, striping color, haircut and for hair coloring. Yay for that.

I'm so happy and excited


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

keep us posted


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update.
I have had 2 treatments, and WOW, my hair is so soft, shines, and is so full! I LOVE IT!
But it's still not strong enough to get out of black.
I was scheduled today for getting out of black, and he cut another small section of my hair, and put creme and bleach to see the reaction. The black color faded to slightly reddish, but the hair did stretch, MUCH less then the first time.
So he felt so bad that i was disapointed, as I was waiting so long to get out of black and today was the day for that...
He gave me gratis (free) hair treatment and hairstyling. I didn't want that, but he insisted, and i feel somewhat better now, but still disapointed tho...

I have to wait 2-3 weeks, for my hair to get stronger, then he will try again with the section of hair.

He is working with Joico hair stuff (only he has it, and maybe 2 other hairdresser!).
So I bought the K-Pak shampoo and balsam, to help my hair even more.
I hope it helps, i REALLY want to get out of black


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 22, 2010)

It should help. K-pack conditioning treatment = heavenly!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks MissA!
I have heard good things about it, I was glad that I can buy it in my country, nto having to wait a month or two for it to come from the US


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

keep us posted again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will work out wonderfully


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 5, 2010)

I just made an apointment to go to see if my hair is ready to lift the color.
I hope that i can finally get out of black! 
I have roots about 3-3,5 inches, and my natural hair is getting reddish because of the sun, so it's quite noticable


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 5, 2010)

I forgot to add about Joico K-pak, my hair is so smooth, shines, and it's getting thicker


----------



## jasikajack (Sep 7, 2010)

Black hair you want to do shade then use a brown or maroon colour this a looks a nice and also you use a henna in maroon colour this a best for you and it looks a nice.


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

did you end up getting rid of the black yet, purple_pumpkin?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm still black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The henna and black dye just won't come off, we tried about 3 times, and nothing, it turns a little redish, but it streches like a gum... So I growing it out!

My hair has grown about at the boob level (I couldn't find right word), so I cut it off about a couple of weeks ago, now its at sholder level, half is my natural hair color, the rest is blackish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The good thing is my hair grows really fast, so I hope in the next 2 months I will get out of black...


If anyone has an idea what sould I try... tell meeee


----------



## sinergy (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like your doing what you can, and i am very happy that you have left it in the hands of a professional, cause even though he didnt jump right in and try and strip your hair he has saved the integrity of your hair, so its not going to be as damaged as someone else could have left it. henna is a bad word in my salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a [email protected]&#% to get out, i had a client come in who lived in bermuda for awhile and used to get her hair colored with henna, ugh we went thru so much just trying to convince her it would be better to just try and grow it off. personally i have had good results with pravana color remover but you do sacrifice the health to your hair and it can become very porous as a result. so just be a little more patient hopefully you can grow it off soon. =)


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Sinergy! I need someone to convince me to just grow it out, and have healthy hair!

And I had to go to a profesionalist because at my regular salon they wanted to blech my whole hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not afraid to cut it, I know it will grow, but some days I just want to get out of that black


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_sounds like your doing what you can, and i am very happy that you have left it in the hands of a professional, cause even though he didnt jump right in and try and strip your hair he has saved the integrity of your hair, so its not going to be as damaged as someone else could have left it. henna is a bad word in my salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a [email protected]&#% to get out, i had a client come in who lived in bermuda for awhile and used to get her hair colored with henna, ugh we went thru so much just trying to convince her it would be better to just try and grow it off. personally i have had good results with pravana color remover but you do sacrifice the health to your hair and it can become very porous as a result. so just be a little more patient hopefully you can grow it off soon. =)_

 
purple_pumpkin :  I am glad you are able to salvage as much of your hair as possible.  I  have avoided Henna because of this--way too fickle to stay with same  haircolor for more than 6 months (LOL).  I would like to see the after pictures!

sinergy:  Can you tell us more about the pravana color remover?  I have some dark brown I'd like to lift a little...went brunette then red but would like to lift the darker ends if it can be done without frying it unmercifully...


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Sep 14, 2010)

If you want to have it not look like you have a ton of regrowth, talk to your stylist about using a black semi or demi colour on the roots. It will fade fairly quick, but will also lift easy and not cause damage to the hair. I had to do that when mine was growing 'cause I didn't want a huge regrowth line!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_If you want to have it not look like you have a ton of regrowth, talk to your stylist about using a black semi or demi colour on the roots. It will fade fairly quick, but will also lift easy and not cause damage to the hair. I had to do that when mine was growing 'cause I didn't want a huge regrowth line!_

 

Too late.  The last time I went brunette, all the ends that had been lifted grabbed up the color and they are darker than the rest.  I really don't want to cut them off.  But I don't want hair like straw either.  I guess I could use a darker color on the roots till it grows out.  Is color oops an option?  Considering using that to strip out the color and start fresh...


----------



## sinergy (Sep 15, 2010)

the pravana color extractor system is a professional product, it eliminates artificial color in the hair without effecting the natural base. you can ask your stylist about it, something like this needs to be done professionally so they can monitor how well its working and how many times they would have to do it to get rid of artificial color.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 14, 2011)

quick update.
  	I haven't been on the site so long 
  	My hair almost grew out totally, i have about an inch or so of black on the ends, but I'm going to cut that ends off, and then my whole hair is my natural hair color.
  	As we have so much sun, now that the winter is over, red pigment is peaking through my natural hair, and thats why i started dying my hair black, so i don't have that read pigment.

  	I really want to color my hair some shade of brown, I want to try out some lighter colors for a change, but definetly stay in brown color, no blond, ash...
  	but I'm afraid that the red pigment would still be there


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 18, 2011)

Big news!!

  	I'm out of that black henna!
  	Weee  I'm so happy it finally grew out!

  	I wanted a lighter brown, but I went with Loreal's casting creme gloss in 600 light brown
  	here is the box and the color
  	http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/62000487/Images/2/light-brown-600.jpg

  	I love how it turned out, it makes such a difference now when I do my make up and dress up, i have more confidence now that my hair i one color, and not redish-brown-black 
  	I'm never going back to black, neveeer!!!

  	I also want to say thanks !! to everybody who replied and has helped me!

  	thank you!


----------

